# 9/0 for a good price



## sharkski (May 22, 2004)

Someones got a 9/0 going for a low price on ebay. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=36162&item=3681225879&rd=1


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*more than one*

they claim too have 5 of them. sounds okay but i've got all i can keep track off.


----------



## Skavatar (May 24, 2004)

congrats, nice reel.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

could have bought a new one for that price


----------



## shrky2413 (May 22, 2004)

They are like 147.00 plus shipping from Cabelas.


----------



## Curmit (May 25, 2004)

They are $124.99 from Tackledirect.com but even better is the Daiwa 900H for $149.99 IMHO the Daiwa is a much better reel. On orders over $150 they offer free shipping also making them the best deal around.

http://tackledirect.com/pennsenator.html

http://tackledirect.com/daiwsealser.html


----------



## shrky2413 (May 22, 2004)

Wow Curmit I am supprised to hear you say that. I have a buddy that has both and he says the drag on the 900h was a little cheasy. I had a 400h years ago that I really liked. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## gator (May 22, 2004)

Just bought a 900H off of ebay for 73.00. I received it and it looks like it is in good shape. I'll know when a shark gets on it.


----------



## Curmit (May 25, 2004)

Over and over again the guys like Lou and Gundoctor have praised the 900H as a much better and stronger reel. I had a couple of the 9/0 senator's and then I got a hold of the 900H and it was very easy to see which reel was better. I sold all my 9/0 senator's and bought 5 of the Daiwa's. The drag is stronger and the frame is stronger and the gears are stronger, what else matters, LOL. Simply compare the 2 side by side and then make your decision, and hey if you like the senator then that is cool. I chose the daiwa over the penn and I am happy with it, so whatever makes you happy is really all that matters.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

Curmit said:


> Over and over again the guys like Lou and Gundoctor have praised the 900H as a much better and stronger reel. .


DON'T GO PUTTING WORDS IN MY MOUTH I NEVER SPOKE. I'm not a big fan of Diawa reels. I've got two 9/0 Senators that I love for 50# class line. I don't own any Diawa reels, except for a pencil sharpener that Nan used for ultra lite freshwater fishing. BTW I ain't looking to own any more Diawa reels either.
I do seem to remember Lou saying he would never buy another used Diawa without being able to look at it. Seems there is a spot where the frame can corrode away to nothing and you can only see it if you examine the reel very closely.


----------



## Curmit (May 25, 2004)

Wow I am sorry I would have sworn that I saw a post by you praising the Daiwa over the penn, my bad I will make sure I don't do that again. Gundoctor and Lou I apologize for that statement and next time I will keep my mouth shut. Sorry for the troubles.


----------



## psalty (May 31, 2004)

Whew, bad news on the Daiwa. Should I even ask about the OkumaCL 552 ?
Haven't used it yet. Any comments on it ?


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

I don't have any personal experience with Okuma reels. I do know a couple of pretty good professional reel mechanics, so far they tell me I don't want any experience with Okuma reels.

Okuma came on the market trying to cut prices under the other brands. I watched several gun companies try this over the 30+ years I spent as a gunsmith. All the gun companies that tried it, never made a good product. Low price always got in the way of quality control. 
Remember, you're never going to get something for nothing. All you can do, is try to make sure you get everything you paid for.


----------



## F.A.T. (May 21, 2004)

*Okuma*

I have 2 Penn 9/0s and a Diawa 600, i know the 600 is a little smaller reel but not by much.
I realy like the Diawa but i think the Penns are just stronger all the way around.
The drags are much better on the Penns also, i was recently reeling in all my reels and took notice of the drags as i reeled in big weed balls, i was realy haveing to lock down the Diawa but th 4/0 handled it easy and the 9/0s just reel in anything on the other end, no problem.
I also fished 2 CN55L Okumas for about a year, they cast great and seem to have good drags but i had a bunch of problems with both of them and i tried to service them as much as possible but they just cant take the sand. I still have one but the cranck shaft is striped.
Okuma is realy good at standing behind their reels but you cant fish em if they are in the shop, thats how i wound up with my 555s.
My 2 cents
SEE YA!!!1


----------



## Lou (May 22, 2004)

*Daiwa vs Penn*

All I have to say is,,,,,,,,,in 20 years ,,, see which one is still catching fish.
I have a Penn 9/0 that is over 40 years old and is still going. 
good luck


----------



## shrky2413 (May 22, 2004)

Just like Lou, I have Penn's that are older than I am. I had a 400H it was smoother than the Penn and for me it casted a lot better. But after what happened to my bud off shore I would personally go with the Penn. Oh and if anyone is wondering what happened was my buddy fishes with a 9/0 the guy he goes off shore with has a 900H, last summer Johnny caught a bunch of big sharks on his 9/0 ( that he bought used ) without any problems. On the other hand his buddy had the drag of his 900H melted by a 6' or so tipper. Johnny has since rebuilt the drag on his buds 900H. I haven't heard many reports from them so far this year cuz they haven't fished much. So we will see. Just my opinion.


----------

